# Berlusconi a Che Tempo Che Fa: 24 Maggio 2015 ore 20:10. Rai 3.



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

Silvio Berlusconi torna a Rai 3. Il leader di Forza Italia, Domenica 24 Maggio 2015, sarà ospite di Che Tempo Che Fa, trasmissione condotta da Fabio Fazio. Il programma inizierà alle ore 20:10.

E' probabile che Berlusconi parli, oltre che di Politica e di Elezioni, anche di Milan (la squadra rossonera giocherà in "contemporanea" alle 20:45) e della cessione della società.


----------



## Doctore (23 Maggio 2015)

Pensa quanto è disperato va pure dai suoi nemici ''comunisti'' a farsi intervistare


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2015)

Immagino che grand discorsi  ... Oramai mio padre berlusconiano fino al midollo qualche anno fa quando lo vede lo insulta e cambia canale ...


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

Sarà interessantissimo sentirlo. Ma solo per ciò che riguarda il Milan.

Nota curiosa: quando Ancelotti lasciò il Milan, andò proprio da Fazio.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà interessantissimo sentirlo. Ma solo per ciò che riguarda il Milan.
> 
> Nota curiosa: quando Ancelotti lasciò il Milan, andò proprio da Fazio.



Fazio è talmente scarso che Berlusconi farà il one man show, quindi c'è da sperare che volontariamente parli del Milan... altrimenti, buonanotte


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fazio è talmente scarso che Berlusconi farà il one man show, quindi c'è da sperare che volontariamente parli del Milan... altrimenti, buonanotte



Lo farà sicuramente


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2015)

Lo guarderò dall'inizio sino alla fine


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2015)

Esatto Faxio si farà sopraffare dal nano ... Sicuro


----------



## Hammer (23 Maggio 2015)

Silvio cosa diciamo sul Milan domani? e su Ancelotti?


----------



## cremone (24 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Pensa quanto è disperato va pure dai suoi nemici ''comunisti'' a farsi intervistare



In effetti negli ultimi tempi si fa intervistare anche da giornalisti avversi come con Travaglio prima delle scorse elezioni del 2013....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2015)

Domanda scontata alla Fazio: "Ma ora vende il Milan ai comunisti?"


----------



## Aragorn (24 Maggio 2015)

- Una sola famiglia non può competere, c'è bisogno di nuovi soci
- Tutti mi hanno chiesto di rimanere presidente onorario
- Se le trattative andranno a buon fine torneremo competitivi
- Altrimenti continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo
- Mi stuzzica molto l'idea di un Milan tutto italiano
- Sono il presidente più vincente della storia del calcio

sicuro come la morte che ripeterà lo stesso copione che ormai hanno imparato a memoria pure i muri


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> - Una sola famiglia non può competere, c'è bisogno di nuovi soci
> - Tutti mi hanno chiesto di rimanere presidente onorario
> - Se le trattative andranno a buon fine torneremo competitivi
> - Altrimenti continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo
> ...



Che schifo , scusate Raga ma io non ne posso più ..


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> - Una sola famiglia non può competere, c'è bisogno di nuovi soci
> - Tutti mi hanno chiesto di rimanere presidente onorario
> - Se le trattative andranno a buon fine torneremo competitivi
> - Altrimenti continuerò a fare sacrifici da solo
> ...



Tutti mi hanno chiesto di rimanere presidente onorario :rotfl:


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Maggio 2015)

parlerà poi dei 4 colpi di stato, dell'oppressione burocratica, giudiziaria, ecc.., i petroldollari, MA CREPASSE STASERA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domanda scontata alla Fazio: "Ma ora vende il Milan ai comunisti?"



Strano eh???


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Maggio 2015)

Ho visto quasi tutta la fantastica "intervista". 
Tra virgolette perchè di fatto non c'è stata alcuna vera intervista. 

Fabio (dello spessore di un foglio di carta) faceva una domanda qualsiasi e lì partiva il disco rotto: la democrazia, meno tasse, i comunisti, Renzi, Grillo, meno tasse, i magistrati, Salvini, la crociata per la libertà. 
Qualche secondo dopo che Berluscone afferma "il comunismo è uno dei più grandi mali della storia dell'uomo" gli viene chiesto come mai affidare il Milan al partito comunista cinese. Qualche battutina, poi nega e dice che cerca solo finanziatori.
Si torna alla politica e si tocca l'apice del declino. Dice di Renzi : "lui è abituato a fare proclami, slogan, io invece sono abituato a fare e realizzare le cose". Mi fischiano le orecchie e non sento più nulla per un minuto, giusto il tempo di scoprire che il degrado vero deve ancora arrivare:
Inzaghi....ehm volevo dire Fazio, dopo una conduzione dell'"intervista" a pecora con finte domande (giusto per non farlo sembrare quello che è stato...un monologo/comizio come tanti altri) tira fuori una foto con Dudù e chiede a San Silvio se è felice (...). Quesito di alto livello su cui un professionista della parola come lui può sguazzare in vario modo. Decide di rispondere in modo conciso ma con stile: "non so cosa sia la felicità, ma sono sempre stato sereno dentro di me, perchè ho sempre lottato e avuto grande rispetto per tutti, a partire dai più umili". Applausi, stretta di mano e tutti a casa.
Altra grandissima prestazione.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] tu che hai studiato la PNL, Berluscone è non è un genio assoluto dell'arte oratoria? Usata come mezzo principale e secondario per catturare l'attenzione, per affabulare, per rendersi bello e simpatico, per distorcere la realtà, per sviare e modellare i discorsi e le domande, per abbattere i nemici, oppure invertarli e poi abbatterli.
Per chi fosse interessato ad intraprendere una sana disonesta carriera politica, l'ospitata di ieri sera dovrebbe essere un punto imprescindibile, il manuale da cui imparare tutti i trucchi.
Se si dava al coaching sarebbe stato il numero uno per distacco. Altro che Anthony Robbins e Roberto Re, li avrebbe spazzati via entrambi in un secondo


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] tu che hai studiato la PNL, Berluscone è non è un genio assoluto dell'arte oratoria? Usata come mezzo principale e secondario per catturare l'attenzione, per affabulare, per rendersi bello e simpatico, per distorcere la realtà, per sviare e modellare i discorsi e le domande, per abbattere i nemici, oppure invertarli e poi abbatterli.
> Per chi fosse interessato ad intraprendere una sana disonesta carriera politica, l'ospitata di ieri sera dovrebbe essere un punto imprescindibile, il manuale da cui imparare tutti i trucchi.
> Se si dava al coaching sarebbe stato il numero uno per distacco. Altro che Anthony Robbins e Roberto Re, li avrebbe spazzati via entrambi in un secondo



Corsi su corsi e libri su libri .. per il lavoro che faccio è quasi un " obbligo " .. però devo dire che nel tempo mi è servita non solo per lavoro ma anche nella vita comune .
Anche se ad essere onesto dopo i primi 3 le cose che ti dicono e ti spiegano mi parevano delle stupidate.. nel senso.. da telefilm USA..


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Corsi su corsi e libri su libri .. per il lavoro che faccio è quasi un " obbligo " .. però devo dire che nel tempo mi è servita non solo per lavoro ma anche nella vita comune .
> Anche se ad essere onesto dopo i primi 3 le cose che ti dicono e ti spiegano mi parevano delle stupidate.. nel senso.. da telefilm USA..


Dal poco che so è nata per migliorare la vita nel personale, poi si è espansa anche nella sfera lavorativa.
Tu chi hai studiato/seguito? Chi consiglieresti a chi volesse avvicinarsi alla disciplina? io a parte i fondatori conosco solo Roberto Re che credo sia il più famoso in Italia, che a sua volta ha imparato dal più famoso in USA, Anthony Robbins


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2015)

quando sono le elezioni?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Dal poco che so è nata per migliorare la vita nel personale, poi si è espansa anche nella sfera lavorativa.
> Tu chi hai studiato/seguito? Chi consiglieresti a chi volesse avvicinarsi alla disciplina? io a parte i fondatori conosco solo Roberto Re che credo sia il più famoso in Italia, che a sua volta ha imparato dal più famoso in USA, Anthony Robbins



Dopo guardo e ti dico .. comunque è una cosa molto sopravvalutata per il reale utilizzo che ha.. diciamo che è la classica cosa che ti insegna come comunicare .. si esatto , Re e corso motivazionale di Tony robbins


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Attenzione a sponsorizzare queste porcherie (perchè di tali si tratta). Non è NULLA di scientificamente dimostrato. Si tratta di americanate spilla soldi. E' roba da testimoni di Geova 2.0 Piuttosto, compratevi e leggetevi qualche buon libro SERIO (ad esempio, per cominciare, l'Hagakure). Lasciate perdere questi millantatori.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Corsi su corsi e libri su libri .. per il lavoro che faccio è quasi un " obbligo " .. però devo dire che nel tempo mi è servita non solo per lavoro ma anche nella vita comune .
> Anche se ad essere onesto dopo i primi 3 le cose che ti dicono e ti spiegano mi parevano delle stupidate.. nel senso.. da telefilm USA..





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo guardo e ti dico .. comunque è una cosa molto sopravvalutata per il reale utilizzo che ha.. diciamo che è la classica cosa che ti insegna come comunicare .. si esatto , Re e corso motivazionale di Tony robbins


Quindi riassumendo i due post a livello concreto ti è servito ma non tantissimo. O comunque potevi farne a meno



Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione a sponsorizzare queste porcherie (perchè di tali si tratta). Non è NULLA di scientificamente dimostrato. Si tratta di americanate spilla soldi. E' roba da testimoni di Geova 2.0 Piuttosto, compratevi e leggetevi qualche buon libro SERIO (ad esempio, per cominciare, l'Hagakure). Lasciate perdere questi millantatori.


Super lollo in effetti non me ne sta parlando benissimo.
Comunque si...stamattina su wikipedia ho letto che non ha nessuna validità scientifica.
Vabè che poi ottenere valore scientifico per questa cosa la vedo molto difficile. Nel senso, quello che viene detto da questi tizi possono essere considerati come "consigli". E' come ricevere un consiglio da una persona random (amico,parente): non ha nessun valore scientifico, però magari il consiglio è buono. 
Questo diciamo è un modo positivo che ho di vedere la faccenda. Ma la puzza di americanata per fare soldi è fortissima. Penso che mi leverò la curiosità leggendo un libro tra quelli più famosi, su google ho trovato c'è il pdf aggratis.

Di Hagakure ne ho sentito parlare da un amico appassionato di letture come L'arte della guerra. Sarà sicuramente affascinante


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Questo dovrebbe essere uno dei "leader" della PNL in Italia. Giudica tu.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Maggio 2015)

ahahahahahahahahh io questo video lo conosco, l'ho visto anni fa, bellissimo

Certo sentendo questo matto è veramente una buffonata.
Io la pnl l'ho sentita per la prima volta guardando Il testimone di Pif, che ha fatto una puntata su sto Roberto Re, che sembra più serio di Livio sgarbi, anche se pure Re gioca molto con la capacità di comunicare. Come risultati concreti disse di aver aiutato una certa jessica rossi a vincere l'oro nel tiro al volo. Cercando sul tubo ho trovato un video dove lei conferma la cosa






Di base non mi convincono pienamente, sembrano dei derivati del berlusconismo. Però anche noi qui sul forum parliamo spesso di motivazione, di caricarsi prima e durante una partita di calcio, dell'allenatore bravo in tal senso (tipo Conte) oppure no. 
Penso che si possa veramente motivare una persona, però la bufala è sempre dietro l'angolo. Non saprei...mi viene difficile in % dire quanto c'è di concreto (se c'è) e quanto di favolistico


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2015)

In realtà la verità come sempre sta nel mezzo.. non è un metodo scientifico e non è sicuro al 100% ma non è neanche una roba alla Ron Hubbard ... 
capiamoci.. quello che ti dicono nei telefilm NON esiste .. non capirai mai al 100% se una persona mente.. puoi capire da certi atteggiamenti se è a disagio ma non significa che stia mentendo sicuramente .. 

Sono una sorta di tecniche comportamentali.. è ovvio che se uno fa il muratore ritiene che queste cose sia inutili chi invece fa un lavoro in cui è sempre esposto su un palco davanti a migliaia di persone sono accorgimenti che funzionano . 
più che altro aiutano l'autostima e la " convinzione " ... poi oh... devi averlo.. io lo faccio di lavoro e lo dico sempre .. se non l'hai di carattere , sali sul palco davanti a 1000 persone e te la fai addosso .. invece se l'hai di carattere giusto sali davanti a 20.000 persone ed è come se stessi al bar . 
io sotto questo aspetto sono un fortunato


----------

